# Barre Mac sous Windows XP



## HBKman (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis actuellemet sous Windows XP est depuis quelque temps je customise XP en Mac, c'est exactement pareil. 
Sauf une chose !

La barre pratique du Mac en haut, il y a Fichier un truc comme sa... 

Comment faire pour la mettre sous XP ? 
Quelle logiciel faut t-il ? 

Merci par avance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2006)

HBKman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis actuellemet sous Windows XP est depuis quelque temps je customise XP en Mac, c'est exactement pareil.
> Sauf une chose !
> ...



Je pense que tu parles de la barre de menu.  

Mais je ne sais pas comment la mettre sous XP ni même si c'est possible.  

Sinon, passe au Mac.


----------



## HBKman (31 Mars 2006)

Salut, 

Merci pour ta réponse, sinon je pense que c'est possible car je suis tomber un jour sur un logiciel qui skinner TOTALEMENT XP avec cette fameuse barre de menu. 


Je rajoute une petite question que j'avais oublier de poser : 

Peut ton rajouter la petite fenetre que quand on appuit sur une touche du clavier sa baisse le son ou sa ouvre le lecteur... Vous voyez ce que je veut dire ? 

Sinon pour ta question j'aimerais passer au MAC avoir un MAC pour mes montages et un PC pour le reste.....Faute de moyen... 

@+


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2006)

HBKman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour ta question j'aimerais passer au MAC avoir un MAC pour mes montages et un PC pour le reste.....Faute de moyen...



C'est quoi le reste ?


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le reste ?



m'enfin les jeux videos bien sur :rateau:


----------



## HBKman (31 Mars 2006)

Oui, internet et tout sa... 

C'est pas le sujet du topic...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2006)

HBKman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, internet et tout sa...
> 
> C'est pas le sujet du topic...



Internet marche très bien avec un Mac (et sans virus en plus). Pour les jeux, achetez une console plutôt qu'un ordinateur. Fin de la digression.


----------



## HBKman (1 Avril 2006)

Oui mais je veux une réponse à ma barre et le truc du son. 

De toute façon je n'aurai jamais de MAC, a part en Freepay (Ce qui n'est pas encore arriver en France )


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2006)

HBKman a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je n'aurai jamais de MAC



Faut jamais dire jamais


----------



## HBKman (1 Avril 2006)

Pourtant Totoro le dit ! 

Bon personne peut répondre à ma question ?


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2006)

Je te conseille d'aller sur des forums PC, tu trouveras plus d'info qu'ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille d'aller sur des forums PC, tu trouveras plus d'info qu'ici



Je n'osais pas lui dire par crainte qu'il ne le prenne mal (et qu'il pense qu'on ne veut pas l'aider) mais je pense aussi qu'il aura plus d'info sur des forums PC.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2006)

HBKman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, internet et tout sa...



Ouai rien quoi :rateau:


----------



## ultra' (5 Avril 2006)

Pour la barre des menus, tu as plusieurs choix :

soit tu appliques un visual style + utilisation du logiciel truelaunchbar

soit tu utilises objectbar

Honte sur moi, j'ai une excuse, je travaille sur xp au taff, je l'ai skinné un peu pour être un peu moins en manque. :rateau:


----------

